# تضامن مع الدنمارك



## christ.c (26 فبراير 2008)

يا مسيحي العالم قاتلوا حتى اخر نفس الاسلام في اوربا  شعب الدنمارك دمهم يجري فية حب المسيح فكما قال المسيح اشربوا النبيذ فهذا هو دمي اشتروا بضعاتهم  علقوا علمهم فكما يعتقدون الاسلام ان مقاطعة بضاعتهم ستؤثر فيهم هههههه اضحكوني يعتقدون ان الاسلام هو الدين الاوربي يا اغبياء اوربا مسيحية وستبقى مسيحية الى دهر الداهرين وسيبقى الاقتصاد الاوربي منتعش يعني ان قاطعتوا ولا ما قاطعتوا سيبقى رأيكم صفر على هامش وايدكوا او ما تعطي ههههههه :act19:


----------



## christ.c (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تضامن مع الدنمارك*

مسيحين الى الابد


----------



## christ.c (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تضامن مع الدنمارك*

مسيحين الى الابد


----------



## nifaragallah (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تضامن مع الدنمارك*

على رايك صــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــفر على الشمال (ظاهــــــــــــــــرة صوتية)


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تضامن مع الدنمارك*

:yahoo:​


----------



## mase7ya (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تضامن مع الدنمارك*

*انا ضد هاي الرسوم *


----------



## ارووجة (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تضامن مع الدنمارك*

وانا ضد هالرسومات 
وانا ضد اغلبية الاوروبية
ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟

اصلا  اللي  تهبلو  على الاسلام   ماعندهم مانع  يتهبلو على المسيح  لانه   عندهم حرية   بهالشي
واغلبية الاجانب مابهتمو للدين...

بدي احكي شغلة كمان قصة صارت معي... لما  سافرت على تركيا انا واهلي على عيد الميلاد  ..صارت  حفلة وكان في كتير المان ودنماركية ومن اوروبا كتير
بالحفلة عملو تركية  عرض وكان العرض  بيسيء  للرهبان ولكتاب المقدس وللمسيح   
مافيني احكي شو صار لانه فعلا اشي بقزز ومقرف وواطي
الاجانب  قعدو يتضحكوووو ومكيفيييييين عالعرض... ماحكو كلمة...متل الهبلان وهم يضحكو...ياعيب الشوم عليهم...

انا امي وابي حملنا حالنا  وقمنا  من اول الحفلة  سمعناهم كم كلمة وكتبنا شكوى للفندق اللي كان فيو الحفلة
لو كان اخي  كان راح ضربهم   اللي عملو العرض بسسسس اخ
بس للاسف ماكان شباب مسيحية  كان الكل  اجانب وبعض اليهود والاسلام
بس برضو نحنا المسيحية مش من صفاتنا نروح ونضربهم ...لانه الله اللي بيحاسب الناس على اعمالها  مش احنا....


عنجد ئشي مقرف اللي صار...اشنع من الرسومات بكتييييييييير


----------



## yahya (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تضامن مع الدنمارك*

تساءلت كثيرا لماذا المسلمون لا يسيؤون إلى المسيح  ... .هل  لأنهم أصحاب أخلاق   ?
 . هل لأن كتابهم يدعوهم إلى مكارم الأخلاق ?, عدم السب ...
 هل لأنهم يؤمنون برسالته الداعية إلى الحب و السلام 



في يوم من الأيام عندما كانت الكنيسة تضطهد اليهود , لم يكن لهم ملجأ سوى  العالم الإسلامي لتسامحه , فكان فيهم الوزراء  و العلماء  خاصة  عندنا في المغرب الأقصى.

 أنا لست على أي  دين الآن  , و لكن أخلاق الإسلام تجعلني أميل إليه .


----------



## ارووجة (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تضامن مع الدنمارك*



> تساءلت كثيرا لماذا المسلمون لا يسيؤون إلى المسيح



اقرا شو صار معنا بتركيا وكيف تمسخرو على الكتاب المقدس والرهبان
التركية هدول مسلمين اللي كانو يعملو العرض

والله اللي صار بالعرض  شي مقرف مقرف مقرف...

جاي تقول المسلمين مابسيئو  للمسيح؟


----------



## yahya (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تضامن مع الدنمارك*



ارووجة قال:


> اقرا شو صار معنا بتركيا وكيف تمسخرو على الكتاب المقدس والرهبان
> التركية هدول مسلمين اللي كانو يعملو العرض
> 
> والله اللي صار بالعرض  شي مقرف مقرف مقرف...
> ...



أنا أعرف الإسلام والآيات اللتي تتكلم عن المسيح . مستحيل أن يسب مسلم المسيح  أو موسى . لأنه بهذا يخرج عن دينه .
قصتك غير قابلة للتصديق . آسف


----------



## ارووجة (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تضامن مع الدنمارك*

لا تصدقني.....مش طالبة  منك تصدقني

 نحنا كان معنا كاميرا فيديو بس  احنا نسم بدنّا
 لما شفنا هالمناظر ومنقرف نصور هيك اشيا
 تركية اسلام طبعا  لابسين  رهبان  وماسكين  كتاب المقدس( كتاب عليه اشارة صليب عاملينه انه هو كتاب مقدس)    وصارو يتمسخرو على حياةا لرهبان   ودخلوا الجنس 
وصار تفوت وحدة  يادوبها لابسة  وقعدو يتمسخرو على الكتاب وعلى حياة الرهبان
وفي واحد عامل حاله كاهن عمل اشارة الصليب  بشكل مقرففففففف  متل منظروو

و الله شاهد على كلامي

 طلعنا من اول 10 دقائق تقريبا لبداية الحفلة....الله بيعلم شو صار بكمالة الحفلة على شو تمسخرو كمان

بس انا ندمانة  كان لازم  حدى يصور شو صار ويعمل مشكلة كبيرة عليها....

بس   خلص ...حسابهم عند الله


----------



## youssef hachem (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تضامن مع الدنمارك*



ارووجة قال:


> وانا ضد هالرسومات
> وانا ضد اغلبية الاوروبية
> ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...


  تحية وسلام
انا اتفق معك 100% .........كما اختلف مع الاخ يحيى 100%
انا ضد الاساءة بشكل عام وخاصة تحت مسمى الحرية ,فالسباب والشتيمة والسخرية وما شابه لا يمكن ان تسمى حرية وخاصو ان هذه الحرية عمياء لا تميز وسلاح ذو حدين وقد ينقلب عليك ....في اول فرصة.
اما الاخ يحيى فان المسلمين لا يتعرضون للمسيح كون المسيح نبي معترف به لدى الاسلام عنده حصانة ,اما المسيحيين فتعرضوا للاضطهاد في كثير من الاماكن والازمنة والتاريخ يشهد على ذلك.


----------



## THE GALILEAN (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تضامن مع الدنمارك*



yahya قال:


> تساءلت كثيرا لماذا المسلمون لا يسيؤون إلى المسيح ... .هل لأنهم أصحاب أخلاق ?
> . هل لأن كتابهم يدعوهم إلى مكارم الأخلاق ?, عدم السب ...
> هل لأنهم يؤمنون برسالته الداعية إلى الحب و السلام
> 
> ...


يسيئون له بطريقة قذرة, ادخل منتدى اتباع المرسلين وستجد صور غريبة عن المسيح


----------



## THE GALILEAN (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تضامن مع الدنمارك*



yahya قال:


> أنا أعرف الإسلام والآيات اللتي تتكلم عن المسيح . مستحيل أن يسب مسلم المسيح  أو موسى . لأنه بهذا يخرج عن دينه .
> قصتك غير قابلة للتصديق . آسف


هل خرج منتدى اتباع المرسلين عن دينهم بوضعهم صور قذرة عن المسيح
هيا اجب
صدقني ملينا الكذب


----------



## yahya (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تضامن مع الدنمارك*



the Galilean قال:


> يسيئون له بطريقة قذرة, ادخل منتدى اتباع المرسليت وستجد صور غريبة عن المسيح





أنا لدي حساسية من رؤية الإساءة للأنبياء كلهم . لا أقدر أن أراها . 

أتمنى أن لا تؤثر فيكم هذه الرسوم و أن تصبروا . من المؤكد أنها من فعل أشخاص محسوبيين على الإسلام .

الإسلام و المسيحيية معروفيين . و لا علاقة لهم بهذه الناس اللذين ربما ملحديين أو صيونيين , يريدون العداوة بين المؤمنين.
لذا  علينا نحن المؤمنيين الإلتزام بالتعقل و الحكمة .


----------



## الحوت (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تضامن مع الدنمارك*



yahya قال:


> أنا أعرف الإسلام والآيات اللتي تتكلم عن المسيح . مستحيل أن يسب مسلم المسيح  أو موسى . لأنه بهذا يخرج عن دينه .
> قصتك غير قابلة للتصديق . آسف



*ومين قال يا بتوع احترام الانبياء ان عيسى ومريم كالحيوانات .!!!!

اليست تفاسيركم وكتبكم وشيوخكم ..!!!

من الذي وصف حبل بالقران وكأنة ممارسة جنسية بينها وبين رب القران من فرجها ؟!!!

اليس قرانك ؟

مين الي وصف مريم بانها كقطعة الطمث القذرة ؟!!!

اليس قرانك وكتبك وتفاسيركم ..!!!

مين ومين ومين ومين ........

مين الذي يسب ويشتم رسل المسيح وخصوصا بولس الرسول ؟ اليسوا المسلمين ..!!!

اليسوا المسلمون الذين يدعون كذبا احترام الانبياء والرسل .!!!!

سيبوكم من هذا الكلام الفارغ بتاع احترام الانبياء والاديان واضحكوا فيه على غيرنا مش علينا :t32:*


----------



## youssef hachem (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تضامن مع الدنمارك*



yahya قال:


> أنا لدي حساسية من رؤية الإساءة للأنبياء كلهم . لا أقدر أن أراها .
> 
> أتمنى أن لا تؤثر فيكم هذه الرسوم و أن تصبروا . من المؤكد أنها من فعل أشخاص محسوبيين على الإسلام .
> 
> ...



السيد يحيى
لا شك انك جديد في عالم المنتديات
واما عن الاساءة في المنتديات الاسلامية فهي ليست صادرة عن بعض الاشخاص الذين يدعون الاسلام كما تقول بل هي سياسة المنتدى العامة ويتبناها الجميع وليس مجرد شخص واحد .
هناك ملاحظة ارجو ان تاخذها بعين الاعتبار:
يقوم المسلمين بالتهجم على يسوع  ويدعون انه غير عيسى المذكور في القران( والذي يجب احترامه) وبهذه الحجة يتم التهجم علية والاساءة له.


----------



## yahya (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تضامن مع الدنمارك*



riyad قال:


> *ومين قال يا بتوع احترام الانبياء ان عيسى ومريم كالحيوانات .!!!!
> 
> اليست تفاسيركم وكتبكم وشيوخكم ..!!!
> 
> ...




أولا هذه ليست  طريقة في الحوار , عليك أن تمتلك أعصابك قليلا و تعرف ما تقول .
 أريد أن أعرف رأيك حول نضرة القرآن للمسيح , من خلال الايات , النصوص , الدلائل . و ليس من المواقع الهادفة لنشر الحقد.


----------



## yahya (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تضامن مع الدنمارك*



youssef hachem قال:


> السيد يحيى
> لا شك انك جديد في عالم المنتديات
> واما عن الاساءة في المنتديات الاسلامية فهي ليست صادرة عن بعض الاشخاص الذين يدعون الاسلام كما تقول بل هي سياسة المنتدى العامة ويتبناها الجميع وليس مجرد شخص واحد .
> هناك ملاحظة ارجو ان تاخذها بعين الاعتبار:
> يقوم المسلمين بالتهجم على يسوع  ويدعون انه غير عيسى المذكور في القران( والذي يجب احترامه) وبهذه الحجة يتم التهجم علية والاساءة له.



كلام فارغ من كل معنى.

يسوع هو نفسه عيسى  المذكور في القرأن .. مثلما يحي هو نفسه يوحنا ....


----------



## الحوت (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تضامن مع الدنمارك*



yahya قال:


> أولا هذه ليست  طريقة في الحوار , عليك أن تمتلك أعصابك قليلا و تعرف ما تقول .
> أريد أن أعرف رأيك حول نضرة القرآن للمسيح , من خلال الايات , النصوص , الدلائل . و ليس من المواقع الهادفة لنشر الحقد.


*
كيف بدي امسك اعصابي وانا بكتب مداخلات :t19:

لا يوجد نضرة للمسيح او لمريم او موسى او يوسف او غيرهم بالقران ..

بالمسيح تفاسير قرانكم مثل الحيوانات ..
ومريم في قرانك وتفاسيرة وصف باحقر واقذر الالفاظ والاوصاف وايضا شبهت بالحيوانات ..
وكذلك يوسف الصديق وصف باشنع الاوصاف بكتبكم ومن جميع علمائكم ..
وموسى ايضا ... الخ

فلا يوجد شي اسمة مواقع تنشر الحقد لانه كله مذكور في قرانك وتفاسير قرانك والاحاديث فلم تخترع المنتديات الاسلامية اي شي من وحي خيالها كله موجود بالقران والتفاسير والاحاديث :new6:*


----------



## الحوت (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تضامن مع الدنمارك*



yahya قال:


> كلام فارغ من كل معنى.
> 
> يسوع هو نفسه عيسى  المذكور في القرأن .. مثلما يحي هو نفسه يوحنا ....


*
يسوع اسمة يسوع وليس عيسى ..
فعيسى هذا تسمية قرانيه ولو قال قرانك ان اسمة مايكل جاكسون ستقولون  اسمة مايكل جاكسون :t13:

فلا تقول لي ترجمات عربيةواجنية .. فهل ربك كان يبحث بالقواميس لكي يعرف ما هي المرادفات لتلك الاسماء لكي يغيرها في قرانه ..!!! :hlp:
*


----------



## yahya (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تضامن مع الدنمارك*



riyad قال:


> *
> كيف بدي امسك اعصابي وانا بكتب مداخلات :t19:
> 
> لا يوجد نضرة للمسيح او لمريم او موسى او يوسف او غيرهم بالقران ..
> ...



إذن أنت تجهل النصوص اللتي تتكلم عن المسيح و مريم


----------



## THE GALILEAN (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تضامن مع الدنمارك*



yahya قال:


> كلام فارغ من كل معنى.
> 
> يسوع هو نفسه عيسى المذكور في القرأن .. مثلما يحي هو نفسه يوحنا ....


اخي يحيى ارجو منك ان تتابع المواضيع في القسم الاسلامي المدعمة بالدليل والبرهان لكي تفهم ان الاسلام يؤمن باسماء فقط بمعنى ان الاسلام وضع امامكم اسماء فقط لتؤمنوا بها فانت مثلا لا تؤمن بسيرة المسيح من الانجيل بهذا انت تقول ان عيسى ليس يسوع في الانجيل لانك تقول ان الانجيل غير صحيح.


----------



## yahya (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تضامن مع الدنمارك*



riyad قال:


> *
> يسوع اسمة يسوع وليس عيسى ..
> فعيسى هذا تسمية قرانيه ولو قال قرانك ان اسمة مايكل جاكسون ستقولون  اسمة مايكل جاكسون :t13:
> 
> ...



هل تعرف أن المنداءيون أتباع يوحنا , يسمونه يحي . مثل القرأن.
قبل الفتح العربي .


----------



## yahya (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تضامن مع الدنمارك*



the Galilean قال:


> اخي يحيى ارجو منك ان تتابع المواضيع في القسم الاسلامي المدعمة بالدليل والبرهان لكي تفهم ان الاسلام يؤمن باسماء فقط بمعنى ان الاسلام وضع امامكم اسماء فقط لتؤمنوا بها فانت مثلا لا تؤمن بسيرة المسيح من الانجيل بهذا انت تقول ان عيسى ليس يسوع في الانجيل لانك تقول ان الانجيل غير صحيح.




 ربما هذا خروج عن الموضوع الذي هو "مساندة الدنمرك" 

الأخ, أنا قرأت العهد القديم و الجديد . أتمنى منك أيضا أن تطلع على شخصية المسيح عيسى بن مريم في القرأن . و أصحابه الحواريين . 
وكيف أن طائفة من بني أسراءيل كفرت به . و طائفة امنت . و عن المائدة اللتي أكل منها هو و أصحابه . و عن أنهم لم يصلبوه ولم يقتلوه . و لكن شبه لهم .

منقولة من الأناجيل??


----------



## املا (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تضامن مع الدنمارك*

انا ضد الرسومات و ايضا ضد رده الفعل المبالغ بها من العالم الاسلامي 

و انا ضد تهديد هاؤلاء الرسامين بالقتل فهذا اثبات لفكره الارهاب الاسلامي 

و يا ريت يا طارق مصاروه يا مسيحي انك تتحفنا بسكوتك عامللي حالك بتمثل مسيحيين الاردن و نازل تمسح جوخ لفهد الفانك

________________________________


----------



## املا (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تضامن مع الدنمارك*

سيد يحيى 
هنالك حديث للرسول يقول فيه ان الله سيزوجه مريم بنت عمران في الجنه و سيدتك عائشه تقول له بالرفاه و البنبن فماذا تسمي هذا ؟ اليست اسائه و سيدتنا مريم  هي الطاهره العذراء في عقيدتنا ؟

بعد انتشار الرسومات المسيئه ظهرت حملات تقول الا الحبيب يا عباد الصليب فماذا تسمي هذا و ليس للمسيحيين علاقه بالرسومات المسيئه ؟

اعتذر لصاحب الموضوع بسبب الخروج عن الموضوع


----------



## yahya (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تضامن مع الدنمارك*



املا قال:


> سيد يحيى
> هنالك حديث للرسول يقول فيه ان الله سيزوجه مريم بنت عمران في الجنه و سيدتك عائشه تقول له بالرفاه و البنبن فماذا تسمي هذا ؟ اليست اسائه و سيدتنا مريم  هي الطاهره العذراء في عقيدتنا ؟
> 
> بعد انتشار الرسومات المسيئه ظهرت حملات تقول الا الحبيب يا عباد الصليب فماذا تسمي هذا و ليس للمسيحيين علاقه بالرسومات المسيئه ؟
> ...




أول مرة أسمع فيه هذا الحديث , أكيد أن هناك ناس يكذبون عليك . و أنك لا تقدرين فتح القرأن و البحث فيه عن المسيح , أو في صحيح البخاري مثلا .

الصورة اللتي تنشرينها هي أيضا إساءة . إذا كنت فعلا ضد الإساء ات .


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تضامن مع الدنمارك*

*انا مع الدنينمارك ههههههههههههههههههه*
*يلى يكش  يفضحة الاسلام اكتر واكتر دين جنسى باحت ههههههههه*​


----------



## sweetly heart (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تضامن مع الدنمارك*

يحيى يحاول اقناعنا بافكار الشياطين بان الرب اليسوع هو انسان عادى وان محمد الشاذ الذى عانى من السحر وحلات الصرع  بانه افضل الخلق افضل من يسوع وانه ليس بابن الله ولم يصلب وهاى الافكار جابها من القران الى كان ينزله له من مشبوه اعتقد محمد انه شيطان وحاول الانتحار لولا حكمة خديجة التى اثبتت ان القران من عند الله وليس الشيطان عن طريق عريها اما جبريل فذهب جبريل فاصبح جبريل ملاك وليس شيطان فى نظر محمد واستدعت قريبها نوفل بن ورقة الذى تكلم مع محمد واخذ يقول له هذة نصوص قرانية خدها هذا ليس شيطان لا تخاف منه انت نبى واخيرا اقنع محمد وسار افضل الخلق والانبياء يامر بالقتل والكراهية والظلام ويحرم الحرية الادمية والتفكير بطرق ملتوية خبيثة


----------



## Coptic Man (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تضامن مع الدنمارك*

مهما عمل العالم الاسلامي لا يقدر ان يقاطع المنتجات الاوربية لاني مفيش بديل ليها اصلا

ولو فيه بديل مش بيبقي بنفس الجودة نهائيااااااا

لذلك فلا يوجد مقاطعة الا بالكلام انما بالفعل لا يوجد هذا كما ان الدول الاوربية تتضامن مع بعضها ومع الدنمارك في حين وجود مقاطعة بالفعل لذلك فسوف نقول لمريدي المقاطعة موتوا بغيظكم ههههههه


----------



## yahya (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تضامن مع الدنمارك*



sweetly heart قال:


> يحيى يحاول اقناعنا بافكار الشياطين بان الرب اليسوع هو انسان عادى وان محمد الشاذ الذى عانى من السحر وحلات الصرع  بانه افضل الخلق افضل من يسوع وانه ليس بابن الله ولم يصلب وهاى الافكار جابها من القران الى كان ينزله له من مشبوه اعتقد محمد انه شيطان وحاول الانتحار لولا حكمة خديجة التى اثبتت ان القران من عند الله وليس الشيطان عن طريق عريها اما جبريل فذهب جبريل فاصبح جبريل ملاك وليس شيطان فى نظر محمد واستدعت قريبها نوفل بن ورقة الذى تكلم مع محمد واخذ يقول له هذة نصوص قرانية خدها هذا ليس شيطان لا تخاف منه انت نبى واخيرا اقنع محمد وسار افضل الخلق والانبياء يامر بالقتل والكراهية والظلام ويحرم الحرية الادمية والتفكير بطرق ملتوية خبيثة




قلت في البداية أنني لا أتبع الان أي   دين .  أنا في حالة بحث . و أبحث في جميع الأديان , ديانة  زراداشت  ,    السامرية , الصابئة , البوذية ... و أيضا الفلسفات حتى الإلحادية منها مثل فلسفة نتشه  . هذه هي الحرية عندي ...

 و حتى الان فاني أجد أن دين الاسلام هو الاكثر عقلانية و توازنا , بالاضافة الى دعوته للأخلاق الحسنة ,, أنا لا أدرس من خلال النصوص فقط , و لكن من التاريخ . و أنا شديد الإعجاب بعدل شخصيات إسلامية  مثل  الخليفتين علي  بن أبي طالب ( اللذي توجه إلى القاضي عندما إختلف مع أحد اليهود . و علي يحكم دولة من الهند حتى تونس !!!, فحكم القاضي لصالح اليهودي!!! ,, لأن علي لم يكن له الإدلة الكافية.....و في ذلك الوقت كانت اوروبا تحرق اليهود!!! ) 
 و عمر بن عبد العزيز اللذي شهد له ملك البزنطيين ليون بانه لم يرى إنسانا أعظم منه ....

 اوروبا الغربية لم تكن تعرف الكثير عن الإسلام والمسلمين ,, مثلما هو الحال اليوم , حتى المسلمون  لايعرفونه جيدا . و بداية  تعرفهم على الحضارة الإسلامية  كانت في الحروب الصليبية   .. و عرفوا عدل المسلمين من تصرف صلاح الدين الأيوبي اللذي قابل إرهاب الصليببين بالعدل و العفو عند دخوله القدس ....


----------



## مدحت نص (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تضامن مع الدنمارك*

حقوق الأنسان بتنادى بحرية الرأى والتعبير فى العلم كله ولكن مش معنى كده ان تطلع جريده تحت ستار حرية الرأى والتعبير تسئ الى معتقدات الأخرين ورمزوهم الدينيه بغض النظر عن صدق الرمز الدينى من عدمه  ولكن من المفروض محاكمة لمثل هؤلاء  الصحفين ليس من جهة رائيهم وتعبيرهم ولكن من جهة أساءتهم  للرموز الدينيه للشعوب الأخر  أما بقى عن تعرضهم  لتهديدات بالقتل  فكل من يقول أو يشارك فى هذه التهديدات هو أرهابى أرهابى أرهابى وقد تعلم هذا من دينه  ومعلميه 
شكرا ليكم 
مدحت نص


----------



## الحوت (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تضامن مع الدنمارك*

*والله يا اخوان وكأن الدنماركيين قارئين سيرة محمد رسول الاسلام وقاعدين بيرسوم صور ناطقة تتحدث عن سيرتة ..

فانا شحصيا لا اجد اي صورة مسيئة لمحمد مما قد رسمت بل ان جميع الصور تعتبر عن دين محمد من خلال سيرتة :fun_lol:*
*
وكأنها صور مرسومة خصيصا لمن لا يعرف القراءة ولن لم يقرأ سيرة المحمد لكي ينظر عن كتب ما يحوية دينة وما ينص عليه من خلال الصور اتي تحكي مسيرتة الاجرامية ضد كل انسان غير مسلم ..

وبالحقيقة المسلمين تشابه عقيدتهم عقيدة النازية العنصرية ..
فكان اعظم حلفاء الرايخ النازي هتلر هم المسلمين ! :bomb:






*


----------



## yahya (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تضامن مع الدنمارك*



marmar_maroo قال:


> :yahoo:​حقا يا إلهى ما أعجبك...!!
> فكلما نظرت إلى صورتك وأنت معلقا على الصليب وجدتك *مضروبا ومجلودا ومبصوقا فى وجهك *من أجلى أنـــا !!
> فهل أنا مستحقا لحبك هذا يا إلهى...؟
> فوجدت نفسى باكية على خطاياها وصارخة قائلة...
> ...



نضرة المسلمين للإله  تعجبني أكثر .. لا نها أكثر روحانية .. و تمثل خير تمثيل حقيقة الإله الخالق  العظيم .. هم يقولون في دعائهم هذا :

_لك الحمد يا الله على ما قضيت.. ولك الشكر يا الله على ما أنعمت .. نستغفرك ونتوب إليك.. 
نستغفرك اللهم من كل ذنب وخطيئة ونتوب إليك.. ونؤمن بك ونتوكل عليك.. أنت الغنى ونحن الفقراء إليك.. أنت ا لقوى  ونحن الضعفاء إليك.. 
اللهم يا واصل المنقطعين أوصلنا إليك.. 
اللهم هب لنا منك عملاً صالحاً يقربنا إليك.. 
اللهم استرنا فوق الأرض وتحت الأرض ويوم العرض عليك.. 
اللهم أحسن وقوفنا بين يديك.. 
اللهم لا تخزنا يوم العرض عليك.. 
اللهم تقبل صلاتنا.. وصيامنا.. وقيامنا.. وركوعنا.. وسجودنا.. 

اللهم أجرنا من النار.. اللهم أجرنا من خزي النار.. اللهم أجرنا من كل عمل يقربنا إلى النار.. اللهم أدخلنا الجنة مع الأبرار.. برحمتك يا عزيز يا غفار..

 اللهم اجعلنا يا مولانا في شهرنا هذا.. وفى يومنا هذا.. وفى ليلتنا هذه من عتقائك من النار واجعلنا من المقبولين الفائزين.. برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين
أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله أستغفر الله .....  _


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تضامن مع الدنمارك*



yahya قال:


> نضرة المسلمين للإله  تعجبني أكثر .. لا نها أكثر روحانية .. و تمثل خير تمثيل حقيقة الإله الخالق  العظيم .. هم يقولون في دعائهم هذا :
> 
> _لك الحمد يا الله على ما قضيت.. ولك الشكر يا الله على ما أنعمت .. نستغفرك ونتوب إليك..
> نستغفرك اللهم من كل ذنب وخطيئة ونتوب إليك.. ونؤمن بك ونتوكل عليك.. أنت الغنى ونحن الفقراء إليك.. أنت ا لقوى  ونحن الضعفاء إليك..
> ...




:01964E~163:

:110105~127::110105~127:​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تضامن مع الدنمارك*

سلام رب المجد معكم..

أخي الحبيب يحيى..



> قلت في البداية أنني لا أتبع الان أي دين . أنا في حالة بحث . و أبحث في جميع الأديان , ديانة زراداشت , السامرية , الصابئة , البوذية ... و أيضا الفلسفات حتى الإلحادية منها مثل فلسفة نتشه . هذه هي الحرية عندي


 ...

هذه خطوه أحييك عليها لأنك تفكر بالعقل والمنطق..حسبما تزعم..ولا تعيش بعقل الجاهليه
ولكن أنصحك ان تبحث بضمير وعقل مستنير قبل ان تدخل الاسلام..حسبما تزعم..لأنك لو دخلت الاسلام لن تخرج منه:budo:



> حتى الان فاني أجد أن دين الاسلام هو الاكثر عقلانية و توازن



وهل حادثة الاسراء والمعراج تعتبر الأكثر عقلانيه..؟؟
وهل حور العين والولدان المخلدون تعتبر أكثر عقلانيه..؟؟



> بالاضافة الى دعوته للأخلاق الحسنه



في هذه الجزئيه ..اتفق معك تماما ان الاسلام دعوه للأخلاق الحسنه..
فلا يوجد حسن خلق اكثر من رضاع الكبير..والشذوذ الجنسي لمحمد..والوحي على فخذ عائشه..



> نضرة المسلمين للإله تعجبني أكثر .. لا نها أكثر روحانية .. و تمثل خير تمثيل حقيقة الإله الخالق العظيم .. هم يقولون في دعائهم هذا :



ومن ناحيه أخرى..يوجد سؤال يحيرني كثيرا عن بحثك في جميع الأديان..
اذا كنت تبحث في جميع الأديان..فماذا تعرف عن المسيح وخطة الله لفداء البشريه؟؟ من الكتاب المقدس؟؟
وماذا نقول نحن كمسيحيين في صلاتنا؟؟ 



> أنا لا أدرس من خلال النصوص فقط , و لكن من التاريخ



وهل لم تقرأ تاريخ الاستعمار الاسلامي لمصر على سبيل المثال؟؟
وهل لم تقرأ التاريخ الذي يتحدث عن الثروه التي أخذها عمرو بن العاص من فترتي ولايته على مصر؟؟
وهل لم تقرأ التاريخ الذي يقول على لسان ابن العاص في رؤيته لمصر انأرضها ذهب ونيلها عجب ونساؤها لعب؟؟


انتظر تعقيبك اخي الحبيب..


----------



## sweetly heart (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تضامن مع الدنمارك*

على فكرا يحيى مش صادق مع نفسه ومستحيل من يريد المعرفة ويبحث عنها لن ينساه الرب يسوع انا اعرفت الرب يسوع قبل ما اعرف ولا شى عن المسيحيين لانو قريب جدا من الانسان ولا يحتاج الى واسطة ليخبر الانسان به ويشعر به والانسان الى بيطلب النور ووبيكون مؤمن بيتواصل مع الرب وممكن يرى الرب يسوع طبيعى امامه الاله الذى حفظ وقدس حياة الانسان وادميته وويحرر الانسان من ظلام الشيطان الذى وقع فيه كل المسلمين 
بس مروا عليا اكتير زى يحيى بيصدقوا الاشياء الى هما بحبوها وحسب رغبتهم بيفكروا يعنى محمد بكل همجيته بحق الانسانية هو افضل الخلق فى نظر يحيى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
اصلا قصص الاسلام ومحمد والاخلاق متركبش على بعضها يعنى الى بيدرس مواقف محمد فى اشياء اكثير مش مزبوطة ناهيك عن انه محمد من العرب العاربة من قبيلة قريش وما عرفت البشرية احد منهم صادق او اجا منو شى منيح الا انهم مشهورين بالاكاذيب والنفاق


----------



## SALVATION (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تضامن مع الدنمارك*

_انا ضد فكرة الصور نهائى
ربنا يدخل فى الموضوع ده علشان يحمى اولاده من البطش والجهل​_


----------



## sweetly heart (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تضامن مع الدنمارك*

مع الرسوم لانو المسلمين يرفضون حتى التفكير به و يعظمون ويقدسون محمد الذى يامرهم بالقتل والارهاب وكل الافعال الغير ادمية غير قادرين او موهلين على دخول حول حول شخصية ذلك الرجل الشاذ الذى اثر فيهم بافكاره السوداوية وجعلهم يقتلون بالعشوائى ويرتكبون المجازر ضد الاخرين لانهم لا يتبعونهم مثل فلسفة الشيطان تماما 
ثانيا المحمديين لا يحتاجون لاعذار كى يقتلوا ويخرجوا سمومهم لكل انسان حر فى هذا العالم هم بعقيدتهم الظلامية سيقتلون ويذبحون كل انسان لا يعبد محمد او الخيار الثانى ان يعطى الجزية وهم صاغرون اذلة اى يريد استعباد العالم هذة تعاليم قران محمد


----------



## Maya (1 مارس 2008)

*I Stand with Denmark*

*يجب ألا يخرج الموضوع عن مضمونه الأساسي وهو حرية التعبير ونشر الرسوم الكاريكاتورية والصراع الحاصل بين القوى الظلامية في العالم وبين حرية التعبير....

الصراع الذي بدلاً من أن يطفئ النار زادها قوة وشراسة ، والموضوع لم يعد مسألة مجموعة صور منشورة في صحيفة دانمركية محلية لم يكن أحد يسمع بها من قبل 2006 لكن تطور الأمر إلى صراع بين العالم الحر وبين قوى ظلامية تخاف من رسوم كرتون ، هذه الرسوم التي ظهرت مئات منها في مختلف المواقع والمنتديات والمدونات حول العالم ولم تعد بضعة صور كانت ستضم إلى أرشيف يولاندس بوستن وتطويها صفحات الأيام  ...

وكأننا لم نصدق أن ننتهي من العصور الوسطى وعصور القمع والوحشية ومصادرة الآراء وكسر الأقلام وحرق الكتب واضطهاد الفلاسفة ورجال العلم  باسم الدين و احترام الإيمان، حتى يأتينا حفنة من المخلوقات باعت كل شيء  وذرفت أنهار من دموع التماسيح ومزقت مما مزقت من ثياب وترجت حتى ينتهي الرجاء ونافقت وابتدعت واخترعت واختلقت ولفقت واستوحت واستلهمت واستنبطت كل ما تيسر لها من قصص وتراجيديات ومأساويات ودراما سوداء وبيضاء ومخططة حتى تهاجر إلى الغرب وتتمتع بمعاملة الإنسان هناك وتخدع الغربيين السذج بجوعها ومرضها وفقرها ومعاناتها واضطهادها لتبدأ و تنهش وتأكل  وتغب وتبلع  وتلعق وتتنشق ما في الغرب من خيرات وحقوق بشرية وحريات فردية وجماعية ومعاملات إنسانية ، ومتى استقرت تلك المخلوقات أول ما فعلته هو عض اليد التي امتدت إليها بالإحسان، والعودة إلى الأصول بدون أكل الفول وممارسة مبادئهم النبيلة بين قوسين والتي تقول: أرهب عباد الصليب  ، مع السعي لفرض عادات وقيم وتقاليد انقرضت من قبل ظهور الحضارة على شعوب متحررة مثقفة مفكرة واللعب معهم بمسألة يعتبرونها أقدس المقدسات وأسمى السوامي وأعلى المعالي وأنبل النبالة   في فكرهم وحياتهم الثقافية  ....







كمثقفة من دولة ديمقراطية حرة أنا أؤيد حرية التعبير إلى أقصى حد وأؤيد نشر الرسوم ، وأتضامن مع الدانمرك والدانمركيين  وأدين بشدة كل من يقمع ويهدد ويتآمر ويخطط  لمحاربة الأحرار والمثقفين في كل مكان  .....

لمتابعة بداية قصة الرسومات وتداعياتها ..... *

*الصحف الدانمركية وحرية التعبير *​


----------



## assyrian girl (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تضامن مع الدنمارك*

no comment


----------



## yahya (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تضامن مع الدنمارك*

يقول الشاعر *إذا أتتك مذمتي من ناقص * فهي الشهادة لي بأني فاضل*

اذا أردت التعرف على سيرة شخص , سأقرأ ما قاله أعداءه أيضا ,,, لكن لن أصدق ذلك .
مثلا سأبحث عن يسوع عليه السلام في كتب اليهود . ماذا سأجد ?
يقول التلمود عن المسيح عليه السلام : "يسوع الناصرى ابن غير شرعي حملته أمه وهى حائض سفاحاً من العسكري (بانذار) Pandéra . وهو كذاب ومجنون و مضلل وساحر و مشعوذ ووثني ومخبول ". 

Sanhedrin 67a talmud 

ويقول : "مات يسوع كبهيمة ودفن في كومة قمامة".

فهل سأصدق هذا ???

هذا كلام اليهود عن المسيح . أما القران فقد قال ( وبكفرهم و قولهم على مريم بُهتاناً عظيماً ) 

اليهود لايعترفون بأن يسوع هو المسيح , وهو عندهم كذاب و مدعي , و معجزاته اللتي أكدها القران قالوا عنها أنها سحر . فهل سأصدق هذا ???

رسالة يوحنا الاولى فصل رقم 4

يُّها الأحِبّاءُ، لا تُصَدِّقوا كُلَ رُوحِ، بَلِ اَمتَحِنوا الأرواحَ لِتَرَوْا هَل هِيَ مِنَ الله، لأنَّ كثيرًا مِنَ الأنبياءِ الكَذّابينَ جاؤُوا إلى العالَمِ. 2وأنتُم تَعرِفونَ رُوحَ الله بِهذا: كلُّ رُوحِ يَعترِفُ بِيَسوعَ المَسيحِ أنَّهُ جاءَ في الجَسَدِ، يكونُ مِنَ الله، 3وكُلُّ رُوحِ لا يَعتَرِف بِيَسوعَ لا يكونُ مِنَ الله"
إذن الأنبياء الكذابون لا يعترفون بيسوع أنه هو المسيح . أما محمد فيعترف به  . و *القران هو الكتاب الوحيد غير المسيحي اللذي يعترف بأن يسوع هو المسيح*

أما إذا كان يجب على محمد أن يكون إسرائيليا لنصدق أنه من عند الله , فسفر التكوين يقول أن الله سيقيم نبيا من إخوة بني إسرائيل . و من هم إخوة بني إسرائيل غير العرب أبناء إسماعيل . 

لهذا فإني أعتقد أن محمد هو من عند الله و أفضل على الأقل إحترامه .


----------



## املا (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تضامن مع الدنمارك*



> أول مرة أسمع فيه هذا الحديث , أكيد أن هناك ناس يكذبون عليك . و أنك لا تقدرين فتح القرأن و البحث فيه عن المسيح , أو في صحيح البخاري مثلا .


كتاب قصص الانبياء لابن كثير ص 376
قال رسول الله (( ان الله زوجني في الجنه مريم بنت عمران و امراه فرعون و اخت موسى )) رواه ابن الجعفر العقيلي من حديث عبد النور



> الصورة اللتي تنشرينها هي أيضا إساءة . إذا كنت فعلا ضد الإساء ات .


سازيلها باقرب وقت لكن اعلم ان الصوره التي انشرها رسمها مسلم اسمه عماد حجاج لذلك فلينظف المسلمون الاسائات التي تحصل في ديارهم ثم ليلتفتوا الى الغير


----------



## الحوت (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تضامن مع الدنمارك*

*يا اخوان يعني مثلا الليبرالين يرسمون صور للمسيح والعذراء على الاحذيه وانا رايتها بنفسي في احد المواقع الاسلامية بالاضافه الى ان هنالك الكثير من الصور المسيئة للمسيحيه يرسمها الملحدين والليبرالين ..

مع ان هذا مهين للمسيحيه وغير مقبول ولكن لم نقم بالضرب والذبح والقتل والتخريب وسفك الدماء ..

الاساءة للاديان مرفوضه لانها امر حساس ولكن ليس معنى ان احدا اساء لدين ان يقوم الطرف الاخر بالذبح والقتل والتخريب والدمار ..

الموضوع ان الدين الاسلامي دين عدائي ارهابي يريد اي نكشة ليذبح ويدمر ويقتل ويخرب بحسب تعاليم دينة واوامر رسوله الكاهرين لكل انسان غير مسلم .*


----------



## sweetly heart (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تضامن مع الدنمارك*



> مثلا سأبحث عن يسوع عليه السلام في كتب اليهود . ماذا سأجد ?


اليهود اصحاب رسالة سماوية والمسيح جاء لاياكد على الناموس ولم ينقضه لكن اذا حدا يهودى لا يعترف بالمسيحيين فهاى مشكلته مع الله لا يمكن لى او لاى مسيحى الحكم عليها بدون الرجوع الى الرب يسوع وباعتقادى اليهود لم يقتلوا المسيحيين او يعلنوا الحرب على المسيحيين ونحن نقرا العهد القديم ونامن به مثل العهد الجديد لان كل منهم يكمل الاخر واليهودية ديانة اما المسيحية اخر ما تستطيع ان تسميها ديانة لانها عبارة عن علاقة الله بالانسان  ثانيا لا تنسى ان معظم اليهود دخلوا المسيحية فعلا وباقى اليهود سيدخلون المسيحية قريبا 


> أما إذا كان يجب على محمد أن يكون إسرائيليا لنصدق أنه من عند الله , فسفر التكوين يقول أن الله سيقيم نبيا من إخوة بني إسرائيل . و من هم إخوة بني إسرائيل غير العرب أبناء إسماعيل .
> 
> لهذا فإني أعتقد أن محمد هو من عند الله و أفضل على الأقل إحترامه



يجب ان تبحث فى منتدى الحوار الاسلامى جيدا لاننى نزلت موضوع بان محمد ليس له نبوءة فى العهد القديم ولا الجديد وقال عنه السيد اللمسيح احذروا النبى الكذاب وفندنا بالدليل القاطع نبوة محمد الواحدة تلو الاخرى 


رابط الموضوع  http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41702


----------



## Maya (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تضامن مع الدنمارك*

*مرة ثانية نعيد ونكرر لهذا الموضوع مضمون محدد ولا يجب الخروج عنه ولكنهم لا يفقهون ولا يعلمون كما هم منذ 1400 سنة لذلك لعل المشرف والإدارة يتولون مهمة تفهيم هؤلاء الكائنات وتعليمهم النظام ......

واللافت في كلام أحد المخلوقات هو استشهاده ببيت شعر يقول فيه :




إذا أتتك مذمتي من ناقص * فهي الشهادة لي بأني فاضل

أنقر للتوسيع...


وهنا يطرح سؤال كيف تغيرت كلمة  كامل في النص الأصلي للشعر إلى فاضل في ما نقله ذلك الشيء ، هل هو تحريف والعياذ باللات أم أنه ناسخ ومنسوخ ؟

ومن أين تأتي الفضيلة لمن يمارس التقية : الكذب خير الفضائل ؟

لذلك يقال واحترماً لقدسية شعر الشاعر : كامل وليس فاضل فإمرؤ القيس وشق القمر ليس أفضل منه ......




اذا أردت التعرف على سيرة شخص , سأقرأ ما قاله أعداءه أيضا ,,, لكن لن أصدق ذلك .
مثلا سأبحث عن يسوع عليه السلام في كتب اليهود . ماذا سأجد ?

أنقر للتوسيع...


ولما العذاب والبحث فيما كتبه أعداءه فليذهب من يذهب إلى منتديات  الوثنيين والتي تبدأ أسماءها مرة بأتباع ...  ومرة بابن ... و هناك فليرى ما سيجد عن شخص المسيح وأمه العذراء الطاهرة من كلام فسيغنيه الأمر عن البحث فيما قاله من أسماهم بأعداءه لأنه سيعرف من هم أعداءه فعلاً ومن هم الذين سيرمون في بحيرة النار والكبريت مع إلههم المجرم ونبيه ....

ثم بالعودة لما ذكر عن اقتباس تلمودي يتهجم على شخص السيد المسيح ، فقد تناسى من تناسى أن التلمود ليس بكتاب مقدس إنما كتبه البشر ويحتوي بالأخص فصل السنهدرين الذي اقتبسه ذلك الكائن على آراء وتحليلات وافتراضات شخصية لعلماء وكتاب مختلفين طرحوا أفكار وتم مناقشتها والتطارح بها كثيراً ، إلا أن فكرة التشكيك بنسب يسوع ومكانته وموته ليست جزء من صلب العقيدة اليهودية ولا الصلوات اليومية  وليس كديانة الوثنين الذي من أسس إيمانهم التشكيك بألوهية المسيح وتكفير من يفكر بتأليهه والدعوة لقتل كل من لا يتبع عقيدة الوثنية وعبدة الهلال والحجار السود والمكعبات .....

أما قضية من هو المسيح ؟ فالمسيح هو في العقيدة المسيحية هو الرب والإله الأعلى تجسد في هيئة إنسان وبذل دمه على الصليب لأجل خلاص البشر ، أما الوثنيون فيكفرون من يقول أن يسوع هو الإله وآية .. كفر الذين قالوا أن ... ليست لدى البوذيين ولا الهنود الحمر ولا عبدة النار ولا حتى عبدة الماء والصابون  ...

وأخيراً أرجو من الاخوة المسيحيين أن يحافظوا معي على مضمون الموضوع وفكرته المتعلقة بالرسوم الدانمركية وألا ينجرف أحد مع هؤلاء السكارى ببول البعير، وإبلاغ المشرف المختص بأي مشاركة يدلى بها مشارك أضاع القسم الخاص بكلامه كما أضاع الطريق الصحيح منذ قرر العيش في الظلمة ... *


----------



## yahya (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تضامن مع الدنمارك*



Maya قال:


> *مرة ثانية نعيد ونكرر لهذا الموضوع مضمون محدد ولا يجب الخروج عنه ولكنهم لا يفقهون ولا يعلمون كما هم منذ 1400 سنة لذلك لعل المشرف والإدارة يتولون مهمة تفهيم هؤلاء الكائنات وتعليمهم النظام ......
> 
> واللافت في كلام أحد المخلوقات هو استشهاده ببيت شعر يقول فيه :
> 
> ...



*لك  السلام,

أنا نقلت ذلك البيت من هذا  الموقع عن آفة الحسد 

  أعجبتني في الموقع  أبيات أخرى  مثل : 

أعطيت كل الناس من نفسي الرضا *** إلا الحسود فإنه أعياني
لا أنا لي ذنباً لديه علمته *** إلا تظاهر نعمة الرحمن
يطوي على حنق حشاه إذا رأى *** عندي كمال غنى وفضل بيان
مــا أرى يرضيه إلا ذلتي *** وذهاب أموالي وقطع لساني​


ربما أعجبهم تغييره من   كامل إلى  فاضل,  من أجل تحسينه  من , لأن الكمال من صفات الله وحده .   لأن  الإنسان يولد , و يموت  يأكل و يدخل الحمام ....
لا بأس  في تغيير الشعر , إبدال كلمة بكلمة افضل منها , و معنى باخر أحسن منه .. و لذلك هناك قراء ات كثيرة للشعر العربي .
الفضيحة  عندما يكون التغيير لكلام الله الخالق .. فهذا مالا ينبغي السكوت عنه ... 

A+*


----------



## atef1 (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تضامن مع الدنمارك*

أنا بل الهوية مسلم بس بكره الدين كل الدين مسلم مسيحي يهودي بس هذه ا لرسوم هي مجرد أهانة للاسلام لا حرية تعبير ولش


----------



## atef1 (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تضامن مع الدنمارك*

أنا بل الهوية مسلم بس بكره الدين كل الدين مسلم مسيحي يهودي بس هذه ا لرسوم هي مجرد أهانة للاسلام لا حرية تعبير ولا أي شىء


----------

